# Best Atmos and/or DTS:X streamer?



## tys (May 18, 2008)

I have tried to do research but it is somewhat confusing. What are some great streaming devices for atmos and/or DTS:X? Fire tv seems to do it but is there a Roku device or similar and is there any content anyway?

Thanks


----------



## Wolke (Jul 10, 2017)

What you up to?

I have a Zidoo X9S, the device can play Atmos and DTS:X from NAS...


----------

